# Oasis 2 Cover That Doesn't Add (Much) Size



## TromboneAl (Mar 20, 2015)

I was happy and surprised to find that my new Oasis 2 fits in my pocket. I want to protect it (the screen at least), but not add any width that will make it hard to put in my pocket. I don't want an always-on screen protector.

Ideas?

Thanks!


----------



## TromboneAl (Mar 20, 2015)

My wife sewed me this from leftover stocking material:










It will protect it until I get a chance to order somethingmore protective.


----------



## TromboneAl (Mar 20, 2015)

I got this case and it works well. Hardly adds any size and fits in my pocket.


----------



## DaveM5090 (Nov 19, 2014)

I’ve just upgraded from Oasis1 to 2 and am struggling finding a nice leather case. Surprised Amazon have stopped selling their official case? Any recommendations? 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------

